# Non Space Marine Heresy



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Mechanicum aside, the majority of what we've had in the heresy has been about the legions, which obviously has to happen, but what some non space marine books... though I'd rather not have cultists, I'm getting a bit sick of the religious stuff. 

I'd really like to see a good fleet battle book or how millions of guardsmen get turned to the dark side. (Space marines are easy to turn, not the brightest bunch of free thinkers in the universe). 

It's supposed to be the galaxy in flames but GW seem to have largely ignored what should be two of the main players. Did they all just take a break ?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Stephen74 said:


> Did they all just take a break ?


Nope, during the time of the Great Crusade and subsequent Heresy overall command of the Imperial Army (which was the ground forces and fleets) was given to the legions astartes.

You don't hear much about non marines in the Heresy because the legions were at the forefront of most of the fighting, it being caused by them and their primarchs by and large and because the legions were designed to be so hard to stop.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

We've seen the armies fighting in books, but always on a peripheral role. Why not give them a main role for once. They didn't follow the marines around everywhere, there are too many for that, so there must have been actions that were fought elsewhere that had importance. They would have been left to guard key strategic places etc etc, so many possible ways to give the army and navy a role in the heresy.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

To be honest, I'd quite like to see some stuff involving the Imperial Army as the primary drive to a story. As much as I love some good bolter-porn, it'd be a nice of pace


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tawa said:


> To be honest, I'd quite like to see some stuff involving the Imperial Army as the primary drive to a story. As much as I love some good bolter-porn, it'd be a nice of pace


Las-porn instead of bolter-porn sounds good to me :grin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Nope, during the time of the Great Crusade and subsequent Heresy overall command of the Imperial Army (which was the ground forces and fleets) was given to the legions astartes.
> 
> You don't hear much about non marines in the Heresy because the legions were at the forefront of most of the fighting, it being caused by them and their primarchs by and large and because the legions were designed to be so hard to stop.


True. Although, a million worlds conquered (or otherwise subjugated) in a mere 200 years, means that the brunt of the fighting and consolidating would have to have been carried out by the Imperial Army. Especially when you consider that Expeditionary Fleets often spent months or longer translating the warp. The Legions simply didn't have the manpower.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> Las-porn instead of bolter-porn sounds good to me :grin:


las, blade, fist, teeth, whatever works, for me :grin:


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Many legion detachments was split between the expedition fleets and had overall command of the mortal army assets, even without a primarch present.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Legion is a good novel from an imperial army POV


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> Las-porn instead of bolter-porn sounds good to me :grin:


Precisely. I want MOAR!!!! :crazy:



gothik said:


> las, blade, fist, teeth, whatever works, for me :grin:


Kinky. :laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Garviel loken. said:


> Legion is a good novel from an imperial army POV


Possibly my favourite in the series thus far mostly because the main characters are predominantly human.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

What about Demons? we've had a few pop up in books now. Are they just to be rather mindless zombie types speaking in drawn out hisses and repeating their names over and over again, or can someone write a story that involves some seriously twisted minds plotting and scheming ?


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Precisely. I want MOAR!!!! :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinky. :laugh:


you wanna hear the ideas my sick little mind can come up with for Commisar versions.....:scare:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

gothik said:


> you wanna hear the ideas my sick little mind can come up with for Commisar versions.....:scare:


Was that a question? :good:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Was that a question? :good:


LOL no just use imagination.....Slannesh would be proud and a little wierded out. 

On the OP, i would say it would be great to hear more from the Army, the everyday grunt in the field, with Mechanicum it was a little like that except with the eventual civil war between the factions which was a nice change. But would really like to see maybe two perspectives. The Imperial Army regiements that turned traitor and those that remained loyal. because if the gods of war that are the Astartes can fall, what chance does a regiment of Imperial Army have?


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

ntaw said:


> Possibly my favourite in the series thus far mostly because the main characters are predominantly human.


Soneka!! My favourite is know no fear but I love legion... What I do from this moment on I do for the emperor.....goosebumps!


----------

